# new to forum and need to talk



## hazel1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

i am beside myself me and my husband married 11 years together 16 have had a very ruff 4 years or so and have recently in last 2 months seperaited few times but got back and never realy tried this time he walked 6 days ago its different something inside me is saying no don't let go we can work this out we have 4 children and the feelings I am feeling I havnt felt for a long time I want to rebuild and rekindle our marriage and start a fresh is it possible to get things back ? I want it more than anything


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You might want to give more details, like what's driving the separations. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hazel1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

we started having financial difficulties originaly which put strain there we have 4 children and we started drifting apart swamped by situations around us and it just got to where we was living in the house but not as a couple.


----------

